# The first two days of school did NOT kill me!



## 16963 (Dec 5, 2006)

I just wanted to share my joy (because we rarely do that, here)... I made it through my first two days of school with no major issues! The first class was the hardest, and I had to talk myself into relaxation the whole entire time. I don't think I heard half of what my professor was saying. But I still made it through!Granted, I did take Lomotil and skip breakfast both today and yesterday, just because they would be nerve-wracking days (the beginning of school!) and I didn't want to start off being the girl who crapped herself in class! But tomorrow I think I'm going to see how it goes without Lomotil...I talked to all but one of my professors, and they're all understanding of the fact that I may need to leave class suddenly. That alone - knowing that I won't be berated if I leave in the middle of a lecture - has helped tremendously. Whenever I get anxious, I just think, "My professor said I can leave whenever I need to. Can I hold out for another 20 seconds before running out?" and at the end of that 20 seconds, I ask myself that again...Basically, I think my anxiety has gone waaay down in just two days and three classes. Thankfully two of my classes are independent study, so I only have those every once in a while - one meets with the professor every week, but one only meets with him about 4 times this semester!And now I just have one more class to attend new, and one more professor to talk to.whew! I got through the first two days better than I thought I would. Maybe soon I'll work up to having the courage to actually eat before I go to school!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Well done for getting through!!!


----------

